# ipad achete chez boulanger A EVITER !



## backstage (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,


Après avoir réservé mon iPAD depuis quelques  mois chez Boulanger je le reçois enfin. Quelle déception à l'ouverture  quand je m'aperçois qu'il est abîmé sur le côté. A ce prix là ça fait  mal au coeur ! Je décide de retourner dans le magasin 2 heures après en  essayant de prouver ma bonne foi. Mais Boulanger n'appliquera pas ses  conditions de retour et me dira d'aller me faire voir et de garder mon  ipad tel quel ! J'aurai mieux fait de mentir et de dire que je l'avais  eu en double ou un truc dans le genre. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils diraient que  je l'ai fait tomber Ah jpeux vous dire que ça foules b..... ! Ils ont  ete super désagréables et pas du tout arrangeants.  Surtout que c'est  vraiment un tout petit défauts mais moi je le veux nickel mon iPAD à ce  prix. Je me demande sérieux si ce n'est pas un retour qu'ils ont eu.


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2012)

Est-ce que le iPad était bien scellé ?
La boîte est endommagée ?

Essaye de contacter Apple, ils te trouveront sûrement une solution.


----------



## AZTT (27 Avril 2012)

Pour ma part j'avais précommandé directement chez Apple et le jour de la sortie du iPad 3, le 16 mars, j'ai été livré...


----------



## backstage (27 Avril 2012)

Je vais aller voir chez apple mais j'y crois pas trop. Sérieux je suis super déçu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------

Bon ba peu de solution proposée je pense que c pour ma pomme ! C'est le cas de le dire !


----------



## Kamidh (27 Avril 2012)

Je ne comprend pas trop, la boite n'était pas scellé ? L'iPad ensuite n'était pour film de protection ?

Etrange cette histoire.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Avril 2012)

Quel intérêt d'aller chez boulanger? Pour acheter du Apple, je vais chez Apple... Il y a plein d'Apple store, et au pire il y'a le net...


----------



## Cédric74 (28 Avril 2012)

Ouais plein d'Applestores, c'est impressionant... :mouais:Le plus proche de chez moi est à 150km... Ou alors en Suisse. C'est donc normal que certains se tournent vers d'autres enseignes.


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2012)

150km. C'est proche. Moi, ça doit être 300 voir 400 km 

ça fait cher le iPod souffle si je dois me déplacer là-bas 

Certains contributeurs n'ont pas de notion de la géographie apparemment.


----------



## Chrone (28 Avril 2012)

Et quand tu veux un iPad, qu'il n'y a pas d'Apple store dans ta ville et que le délai sur le site Apple est de 3 semaines tu fais comment ? 

Et bien tu vas à la FNAC ou à boulanger, qui en ont en stock ;-)


----------



## Madalvée (28 Avril 2012)

Oui mais bon, acheter son iPad chez un boulanger c'est comme prendre sa baguette de pain dans un magasin d'électronique.


----------



## Cédric74 (28 Avril 2012)

Ou tu attends qu'on construise un Applestore dans ta commune, tu attends, tu attends...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Ouais plein d'Applestores, c'est impressionant... :mouais:Le plus proche de chez moi est à 150km... Ou alors en Suisse. C'est donc normal que certains se tournent vers d'autres enseignes.



Le plus proche étant sur le web... C'est encore mieux car il n'y a pas besoin de sortir,de chez soi...


----------

